# WPI Police Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Police Officer*
Worcester Polytechnic Institute 
in Worcester, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 11/24/2021
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

*JOB TITLE*
Campus Police Officer

*LOCATION*
Worcester

*DEPARTMENT NAME*
Campus Safety

*DIVISION NAME*
Worcester Polytechnic Institute - WPI

*JOB DESCRIPTION SUMMARY*
Support the overall mission of the WPI Police Department to provide a safe and secure living and learning environment for all members of and visitors to our community.

*JOB DESCRIPTION

Responsibilities:*

Protection of life and property.
Provides public safety related services (i.e., escorts, lock-out assists, etc.) equally to all of the members of and visitors to the WPI Community in a manner that demonstrates dignity and respect for all.
Actively seek to identify safety and security related problems and to take the necessary steps to solve those problems quickly and efficiently.
Promote and participate in crime prevention and safety awareness programs on campus and in the peripheral property areas near WPI.
Prevent criminal activity from occurring on the campus and in the peripheral property areas near WPI.
Respond quickly to emergency calls for police services. These include reports of crimes, criminal activities, medical emergencies, environmental emergencies, fire and intrusion alarms and accidents. Officers are required to conduct thorough investigations into these police emergency incidents and to submit written reports in all cases.
Perform safety and security inspections of all campus buildings and grounds both on foot and in vehicles.
Enforce all of the laws of the Commonwealth of Massachusetts and applicable WPI safety, security and traffic regulations.
Takes proper police action at scene of crime, administers first aid, gathers evidence, locates witnesses and makes arrest; appears in court to present evidence and testify against persons accused of crimes.
Ascertains validity of information and/or secures evidence for the arrest of persons alleged to have committed a crime; searches for and preserves evidence; interviews suspects, prisoners, complainants, and witnesses, information about crimes; makes detailed reports.
Performs other related duties as assigned.
*Requirements:*

Ability to cope with situations firmly, courteously, tactfully and with respect for the rights of others. Analyze situations quickly and objectively, and to determine a proper course of action to be taken. Understand and carry out oral and written instructions. Write and speak effectively. Learn both the technology and clerical systems associated with the police officer position.
High School diploma or equivalent required, associate's degree (or higher) in Criminal Justice Studies preferred.
Up to 3 months experience in related field preferable.
At least one year experience in a public safety services field preferred.
Mature adult, at least 19 years of age of good character.
Familiar with Microsoft word, Access control and closed circuit camera functionality.
Cannot have been convicted on a felony crime.
Must be dependable, honest and possess good inter-personal communications skills.
Successful completion of a MCJTC basis recruit police academy program for Municipal Police Officers or a Special State Police Officer's recruit academy is preferred.
If the candidate is not academy trained, that candidate must be physically fit and able to successfully complete a full MCJTC Municipal or Special State Police officer's training academy.
Must have a valid Massachusetts motor vehicle operator's license.
Must have a Massachusetts firearm license and successfully pass the MCJTC's firearms qualification program using the weapon issued by the WPI Police Department and any other required and/or In-Service Training.
Candidate must pass a thorough Background Investigation and CORI check.
Upon preliminary offer candidate must undertake and pass a full medical exam, drug testing and psychological exam.
*FLSA STATUS*
United States of America (Non-Exempt)

*WPI is an Equal Opportunity Employer. All qualified candidates will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, age, religion, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, veteran status, or disability. We are seeking individuals with diverse backgrounds and experiences who will contribute to a culture of creativity and collaboration, inclusion, problem solving and change making.

To apply, visit:* https://wpi.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/WPI_External_Career_Site/job/Worcester/Campus-Police-Officer_R0001664

*About WPI*
WPI is a vibrant, active, and diverse community of extraordinary students, world-renowned faculty, and state of the art research facilities. At WPI, we have competitive and comprehensive benefits, including health insurance, long-term care, retirement, tuition assistance, flexible spending accounts, work-life balance and much more.

*Diversity & Inclusion at WPI*
WPI is committed to creating an inclusive workplace where everyone feels valued and respected; a place where every student, faculty and staff member can be themselves, so that they can study, live, and work comfortably, to reach their full potential, and make meaningful contributions in order to meet departmental and institutional goals. WPI thrives on innovative practice and welcomes diverse perspectives, insight, and people from diverse lived experiences, to enhance the community environment and propel the institution to the next level in a competitive, global marketplace.

jeid-c5f2752c4aba624b86e3ded88470768d








To enrich education through diversity, WPI is an affirmative action, equal opportunity employer.


----------

